# tyre size



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

What are the ranges of tyre sizes that will fit onto a 14x5.5 rim?
Thanks. I only know one, 185/60R14. Any others?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

195/60/14 will fit also...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

195/55/14 will match the the 185/60/14 rolling diameter very closely
-dave


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

175/65/14 will as well

I'd use a Tire Calculator to select the best fit so you can see how it will affect your speedometer and odometer.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks. I appreciate your answers.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

What about the 185/60-SR14. What is the difference when there is a S designation on the tire?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

the "s" is the speed designation. if you go to www.tirerack.com you can get the different speed ratings and what letters they are.


----------

